# lengthening a rod



## jjfish (Dec 23, 2009)

I have a ten ft fresh water trolling rod that I want to try on the beach,. the butt needs to be longer . It seems to handle up to 6ozs. OK .My norm is 2-4 ozs. With a longer butt -more leverage- I think it would really be good. I'm gonna remove the foam handle and butt cap insert a compatable blank hopefully past the fore grip ,epoxy it in leaving enough out for my extra length. than put a new grip on it. Any thoughts/ideas on this??? thx jim


----------



## snedfish (Dec 15, 2005)

jjfish,

I usually put the splice when extending blanks under the reel seat. You get a nice solid feel. The only problem some people have as this makes it a one piece. I try to go one piece when I can but some don't have the room to carry that big of a rod.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

never mind - LOL - I will leave this review to the guys that actually build/repair rods ( edit )

Like JJfish said - go past the reel seat if you can but not all the way to the break-down connection to keep it a two piece.

jus my dos centavos.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

If you dont want to put the extension under the reel seat I would recomend inserting the extension at least 6 to 8 inches inside of the blank. Then wrap the section of the blank with 
some size "d" thread for about 5 to 6 inches then install you grips over the wrap. Use a good epoxy. You should also put a bit of tape on the end that will insert into the blank to take 
up the slack to keep the extension from having any movement inside of the blank. I've done this many time's without any trouble.


----------

